# Split costs for friday may 16 or there abouts?



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Wish to tag along and pay my share with someone headed out. Tuna and trolling, deep drop, preferred but up for anything. Competent fisherman but by no means an expert. Have own top tier gear. Need notice to get there as i am in the desert. Pm me, we shall talk more and specifics. Just need to do some fishing....


----------

